# Southampton



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Just on there way to Southampton. Any decent coffee here? Thanks


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Coffee lab is good. And mettricks too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Edlockwood said:


> Coffee lab is good. And mettricks too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Merricks you mean in Ashurst? Really nice coffee from there.

Coffee Lab Flat whites have an almost strawberry cream taste - very nice.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I take it back, there is a Mettricks in Southampton - will give the place a try this weekend as was dashing through the place so didn't have time to stop.


----------

